# The Commentary....UFC on Fx



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

It's horrendous.....Anik is about as knowledgeable as the guy who did UFC 1 and Florian has the personality of Charlie Brown's teacher.

Anik seems like he's on a mission to stuff as many cliches and terrible "catch phrases" into each sentence. It's soooo bad.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh, doesn't seem so bad to me. I think Anik is doing very well for his first UFC outing, and Kenny has loosened up since the prelims. No complaints here.


----------



## TheCount (Jan 19, 2012)

Its terrible, even the post fight interview was bad, might have to watch on mute. 

Adverts are pissing me off too, there was three lots in 20mins, not like that when normal UFC cards are on ESPN.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Kenny is solid and Anik is a rookie and showing it. We'll see if he can improve.​


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sure as heck beats the SF announce team


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Sure as heck beats the SF announce team


Great point mate, I'll just leave it at that... Dude's are green, a learning curve has to be expected


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Sure as heck beats the SF announce team


*1000

I thought they were doing a good job. Anik is trying a little too hard at times but he will get it figured out.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Walker said:


> Kenny is solid and Anik is a rookie and showing it. We'll see if he can improve.​





420atalon said:


> *1000
> 
> I thought they were doing a good job. Anik is trying a little too hard at times but he will get it figured out.


HE tries sooo hard, and uses old slang like it's the newest thing. I feel like he's trying so hard to fit into MMA just because it's popular, not because he loves the sport.

Oh and he's had time to improve, didn't anyone watch MMA Live that was just as bad.

He literally said "A kick glances off the DOME of Chirsitan Morecraft" Are you ******* kidding me guy....


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Florian nerves are letting him down.
He has done much better previously when he covered Rogan.
Of course Anik doesn't shut up, so he doesn't give Florian many openings to do his thing.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

They don't have any chemistry. Anik doesn't know when to talk yet and Florian just isn't that good. Wish they hired Schiavello instead and teamed him with Mir.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> HE tries sooo hard, and uses old slang like it's the newest thing. I feel like he's trying so hard to fit into MMA just because it's popular, not because he loves the sport.
> 
> Oh and he's had time to improve, didn't anyone watch MMA Live that was just as bad.
> 
> He literally said "A kick glances off the DOME of Chirsitan Morecraft" Are you ******* kidding me guy....


Really you have a problem with dome??? 

I never watched MMA live but Anik does a good job when he doesn't go over the top with lines like the hook heard around the world. He will figure all that out eventually.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

It's not that bad you're just used to Rogan and Goldie.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

They're not that bad, SF is ten times worse with their God-awful "humor" Florian is ten times better tonight than he was at Rio.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I think there doing great so far.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> They don't have any chemistry. Anik doesn't know when to talk yet and Florian just isn't that good.* Wish they hired Schiavello instead and teamed him with Mir.*


That I would have watched, I liked Mir, very knowledgeable. Not the biggest Schiavello fan, but anything would be better than Anik, aside form maybe Gus Johnson. 



420atalon said:


> Really you have a problem with dome???


In 2012 I do, I probably would have thought it was stupid that he said it in '05 too, but at least then people were still saying it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> It's horrendous.....Anik is about as knowledgeable as the guy who did UFC 1 and Florian has the personality of Charlie Brown's teacher.
> 
> Anik seems like he's on a mission to stuff as many cliches and terrible "catch phrases" into each sentence. It's soooo bad.


Mute button ---> press.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

limba said:


> Mute button ---> press.


Girlfriend is watching and she won't watch fights on mute. I watch most PPV on mute.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> In 2012 I do, I probably would have thought it was stupid that he said it in '05 too, but at least then people were still saying it.


You know you're a hipster when a word angers you


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I miss rogan.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> You know you're a hipster when a word angers you


How does being annoyed by stupid slang make one a hipster? I also didn't know hipsters ever said dome. The people I imagine using dome are white kids from the suburbs that flat brimmed hats with sports teams logos that aren't the town they live in, but only the "thug" cities. They also usually have a pencil line beard around their chin. And lots of white ts. Fake ear rings too.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> How does being annoyed by stupid slang make one a hipster?


Only hipsters care when words go out of style.



> I also didn't know hipsters ever said dome. The people I imagine using dome are white kids from the suburbs that flat brimmed hats with sports teams logos that aren't the town they live in, but only the "thug" cities. They also usually have a pencil line beard around their chin. And lots of white ts. Fake ear rings too.


Also, the fact that you associate a word with a type of person. You might wanna stop watching the UFC while you're at it. It's getting pretty mainstream.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> That I would have watched, I liked Mir, very knowledgeable. Not the biggest Schiavello fan, but anything would be better than Anik, aside form maybe Gus Johnson.
> 
> 
> 
> In 2012 I do, I probably would have thought it was stupid that he said it in '05 too, but at least then people were still saying it.


By my estimations Easton/Papazian would have been 5 times better with Schiavello calling it.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

osmium said:


> They don't have any chemistry. Anik doesn't know when to talk yet and Florian just isn't that good. Wish they hired *Schiavello *instead and teamed him with Mir.


Schiavello alone is a better announcer than Florain and Anik combined. Matching his wit with the dry humor and intelligence of Mir would have been a much better pairing. I find the same problem here as with Strikeforce, the commentating is distracting from the fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> How does being annoyed by stupid slang make one a hipster? I also didn't know hipsters ever said dome. The people I imagine using dome are white kids from the suburbs that flat brimmed hats with sports teams logos that aren't the town they live in, but only the "thug" cities. They also usually have a pencil line beard around their chin. And lots of white ts. Fake ear rings too.


Why you gotta hate on white kids wearing flat brimmed hats, dawg?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Only hipsters care when words go out of style.
> 
> Also, the fact that you associate a word with a type of person. You might wanna stop watching the UFC while you're at it. It's getting pretty mainstream.


Oh yeah completely man. I better not get caught on this forum....associating words with people makes you a hipster too. You're quite the authority on hipsters.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Schiavello alone is a better announcer than Florain and Anik combined. Matching his wit with the dry humor and intelligence of Mir would have been a much better pairing. I find the same problem here as with Strikeforce, the commentating is distracting from the fight.


Strikeforce is a lot worse. This is annoying; strikeforce is enraging.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Anik is not bad, I will give him time. Florian bores me and I wish they would not have him call fights anymore. I think Bonnar or Mur would be a lot better with Anik.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I think Mir is a much better commentator than Florian, I really enjoyed him doing the WEC events.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

osmium said:


> They don't have any chemistry. Anik doesn't know when to talk yet and Florian just isn't that good. Wish they hired Schiavello instead and teamed him with Mir.


agreed x 1000, i've always just wanted Bas, Schiavello and Joe.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Call me crazy, but ive actually started to enjoy Jimmy Smith's commentary for Bellator. He is very knowledgable and seems to know as much inside stuff about the fighters as anyone in the commentary side of things. It would have been cool if the UFC could have stolen him for these fx shows.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

I think that Joe Rogan is just naturally cool(Anik not so much) and I enjoy listening to him because he has genuine enthusiasm that cannot be rivaled.

Enthusiam is hard to fake as we saw with Anik tonight. I felt like his commentating wasn't as bad as his post fight interviews. The post-fight interviews he was trying so hard and shouting into the mic so loudly that it was painful to watch.

Florian did pretty well, but there was a lot of talking going on between the 2 of them. I much prefer the dynamic of goldie and rogan, but they have had alot more time to build a good relationship with one another.

Not sure why Frank Mir hasn't been given the call. Frank is probably the most self-induced fighter, and person for that matter, in the UFC, but he sure knows his shit.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> agreed x 1000, i've always just wanted Bas, Schiavello and Joe.


I don't get how anyone can like listening to Bas. Not as bad as Frank Shamrock mind you but Bas just annoys me as a commentator.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

The fights were too good for me to care about the commentary.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> HE tries sooo hard, and uses old slang like it's the newest thing. I feel like he's trying so hard to fit into MMA just because it's popular, not because he loves the sport.
> 
> Oh and he's had time to improve, didn't anyone watch MMA Live that was just as bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I didn't think the two of them were that bad, I just think having them commentate together wasn't the best idea. They were too similar in the way they did dry play by play. There should have been a color commentator with them. Maybe they should try putting Anik in there with both Rogan and Goldberg. Or at least have Anik do the post fight interviews still. I love Joe as a commentator but I can't stand when he acts as though his opinion is the right one whenever something controversial happens. Most recently being the Mario Yamasaki situation. 



Life B Ez said:


> He literally said "A kick glances off the DOME of Chirsitan Morecraft" Are you ******* kidding me guy....


If something little like that irks you, you should listen to the bald fat guy who commentates during the HDNet fights. He just yells stupid shit as loud as he can like "THE BIG KABOOSH!" or "GOOD NIGHT IRENE!"


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> If something little like that irks you, you should listen to the bald fat guy who commentates during the HDNet fights. He just yells stupid shit as loud as he can like "THE BIG KABOOSH!" or "GOOD NIGHT IRENE!"


To be fair, his awesome voice makes it bearable.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KAoIoE5Mf4


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> To be fair, his awesome voice makes it bearable.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KAoIoE5Mf4


No. That was painful. 

The only good commentary I heard in that video was Frank Trigg's. And by commentary, I mean the loud grunting of course.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I suppose i was the only one enjoying the commentary? I don't get so easily annoyed though.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I actually thought they did pretty well. I feel like they sounded much more like any other pro sport (basketball, baseball, ect.)

You guys are harsh.


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

I never thought i would miss goldie and joe, but I did. I was tempted to hit mute, but it was sorta like a train wreck. I couldn't help but listen. Even though Joe has come out with some really stupid shit, at least his excitement shows he's a true fan. Listening to those guys last night was like the audio equivalent of watching paint dry.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I don't get how anyone can like listening to Bas. Not as bad as Frank Shamrock mind you but Bas just annoys me as a commentator.


I suppose it's cos I just like Bas alot in general. If i didn't like Bas then he'd drive me mad as a commentator.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Personally I was happy to not have to listen to Goldberg again... I hate that guy.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

hellholming said:


> Personally I was happy to not have to listen to Goldberg again... I hate that guy.


This x's 100000. Rogan is the man. Goldberg annoys the shit out of me. Especially when he's on camera. His head movements make me want to punch babies.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Its kind of a nice break, I dont mind, I usually have to mute about 6 min. into all the PPV anyway.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Personally I liked Anik but Florian is just trying to talk about himself too much when talking about other fighters. Mir did that too when he was commentating.

What I found a bit confusing is that their voices sound so alike. I couldn't tell who was talking unless it was Florian talking about himself. I guess I'll just have to get more familiar to Anik and hope I'll never have to hear Florian ever again.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Personally I liked Anik but Florian is just trying to talk about himself too much when talking about other fighters. Mir did that too when he was commentating.
> 
> What I found a bit confusing is that their voices sound so alike. I couldn't tell who was talking unless it was Florian talking about himself. I guess I'll just have to get more familiar to Anik and hope I'll never have to hear Florian ever again.


I thought they sounded very similar too. At one point I was complaining that Anik wouldn't shut-up and it turned out to be Florian.


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

Walker said:


> Kenny is solid and *Anik is a rookie and showing it*. We'll see if he can improve.​


Exactly, give the guy a break, I personally like him better than Rogan (cant stand that guy); just give him time to gain more mma knowledge and all will be good. As far as Kenny, meh, never really cared for him as a fighter but I can tolerate him as a commentator, I personally like Bonnar better though.....


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

I think Anik did a great job! Kenny sounds uninspired and lack of enthusiasm,after 5 minutes listening to kenny i get heavy deppressed

All creds to fx for this card.They did a great job,very happy with it! Look foward to more in future


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Goldberg and Rogan didn't doo so great either their first time out commentating.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

They aren't very good. I hope they get better.

I don't mind Florian, I always don't mind anytime they have an actual fighter in there.

Anik is terrible. He is a mix between a toned down Renallo and his voice...and just a guy who doesn't know the sport at all like Gus Johnson. I don't think I will ever care for Anik. He tries too hard like everyone says.

I have always liked Glazer. And have respected him for always mentioning MMA even while he was a football guy. Seems like he has been a fan for a long time. But I thought he would be more knowledgeable. I think he said last night that Brenneman should probably want to keep it standing vs. Roberts. So he defiantly needs some work. Kind of disappointed he doesn't seem that great figured he'd be perfect for that spot.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I suppose i was the only one enjoying the commentary? I don't get so easily annoyed though.


Nope, some people are just never happy.

Heck they have admitted to muting PPV's etc...


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> What I found a bit confusing is that their voices sound so alike. I couldn't tell who was talking unless it was Florian talking about himself. I guess I'll just have to get more familiar to Anik and hope I'll never have to hear Florian ever again.


OK it wasn't just me then. Like you, half the time I wasn't sure who was talking.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> It's horrendous.....Anik is about as knowledgeable as the guy who did UFC 1 and Florian has the personality of Charlie Brown's teacher.
> 
> Anik seems like he's on a mission to stuff as many cliches and terrible "catch phrases" into each sentence. It's soooo bad.


They did fine. What is with mma fans and announces?


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Sure as heck beats the SF announce team


That's what I'm thinking!!! i actually liked the break from Goldberg and Rogan


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh, to each their own I suppose. I found that the announcing had a smooth and very professional feel about it, but that's me. I like Joe Rogan, as well, but let us not pretend that people haven't been bitching about him and Goldberg for years now. It all comes down to personal opinion, and not everyone is going to always be happy. I really don't see how anyone could say that the announcing was 'terrible', but again... personal opinion.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

You know what would help Anik, if he actually knew anything about the sport or actually cared anything about the sport. He clearly took the job on MMA Live so that he could be on TV and host weekly. He's trying to fake knowledge and enthusiasm for the sport but he doesn't give a **** about any of it, even the guys who do the NFL games have some stock in it.

Sure Rogan is biased, but at least he has an opinion on the fights and loves to watch them. Clearly, as illustrated by SF just sticking a guy in there that doesn't care about the sport is asking for a disaster.

He's almost as bad as the english guy they had on MMA Live who no matter what always picked the guy from TUF to win. It could have been Forrest v Anderson agiain and he would have spewed some nonsense about how Forrest learned and is eager to get in there and show the world, insert fill in the blank cliche.


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> You know what would help Anik,* if he actually knew anything about the sport or actually cared anything about the sport. He clearly took the job on MMA Live so that he could be on TV and host weekly. He's trying to fake knowledge and enthusiasm for the sport but he doesn't give a **** about any of it, even the guys who do the NFL games have some stock in it.*
> 
> Sure Rogan is biased, but at least he has an opinion on the fights and loves to watch them. Clearly, as illustrated by SF just sticking a guy in there that doesn't care about the sport is asking for a disaster.
> 
> He's almost as bad as the english guy they had on MMA Live who no matter what always picked the guy from TUF to win. It could have been Forrest v Anderson agiain and he would have spewed some nonsense about how Forrest learned and is eager to get in there and show the world, insert fill in the blank cliche.


LMAO, you have no idea what this guy cares about or why he took any job. I believe he took it b/c he has an interest in the sport or he would not have left ESP freakin N for cryin out loud. The mma knowledge will come; this is the 1st time he has commentated mma or anything to the best of my knowledge. People on the inet will and do complain about anything so this thread doesnt surprise me in the least. What I have come to find is that 99.9% of what gets complained about matters very little. Anik cannot be discredited based on his 1 and only mma commentating performance.....


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

fightfan76 said:


> LMAO, you have no idea what this guy cares about or why he took any job. I believe he took it b/c he has an interest in the or he would not have left ESP freakin N for cryin out loud. The mma knowledge will come; this is the 1st time he has commentated mma or anything to the best of my knowledge. People on the inet will and do complain about anything so this thread doesnt surprise me in the least. What I have come to find is that 99.9% of what gets complained about matters very little. Anik cannot be discredited based on his 1 and only mma commentating performance.....


Thank you. Well said. 

/thread


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I think Rogan and Florian would work well together.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I also confused their voices, almost all of the time i couldn't tell who was talking and that is kind of annoying.
I assumed it was because i was watching on a crappy stream with only 64 kb of audio, but if you guys feel the same, maybe it is just that the two of them sound that much alike.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

No it wasn't just you. I was watching in HD and at one point my brother turned to me and said "Is Kenny Florian announcing with himself?".


----------



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

I was confused by the voices as well. For the First two fights I thought Kenny was commentating by himself lol.

But why can't Rogan and Goldie do these events? It's only once a week anyways.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought they did OK. Florian was better than Anick though.

I have no time for people who say things like "The hook heard around the world"... how about F*ck off!

It made me realise how much Rogan an Goldie bring to the UFC. Their enthusiasm and passion for the sport is there for all to see and whilst they occasionally say dumb stuff, they raise the excitment of a fight where as FX for me last night seemed really flat from a commentary perspective.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> You know what would help Anik, if he actually knew anything about the sport or actually cared anything about the sport. He clearly took the job on MMA Live so that he could be on TV and host weekly. He's trying to fake knowledge and enthusiasm for the sport but he doesn't give a **** about any of it, even the guys who do the NFL games have some stock in it.
> 
> Sure Rogan is biased, but at least he has an opinion on the fights and loves to watch them. Clearly, as illustrated by SF just sticking a guy in there that doesn't care about the sport is asking for a disaster.
> 
> He's almost as bad as the english guy they had on MMA Live who no matter what always picked the guy from TUF to win. It could have been Forrest v Anderson agiain and he would have spewed some nonsense about how Forrest learned and is eager to get in there and show the world, insert fill in the blank cliche.


You are actually full of shit and have no idea what you're talking about.

Gareth A Davis is a legend.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> You are actually full of shit and have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> *Gareth A Davis is a legend*.


I wouldnt go that far mate haha :thumb02:


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

I found that they both talked about the fighters too much during the fight!!!! I want to know whats going on while im watching the fight not a conversation about the fighters! Like how did they both miss Jim getting rocked by guillards left hook? they only mentioned it in the reply!


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

That little **** Anik needs to stfu, he is horrid.


----------



## GermanJJ (Jun 26, 2011)

I think they were pretty good. Not spectacular great, but also not annoying at all. I also found their similar voices kind of confusing at times.
Goldberg actually started to annoy me as hell at some point (don't remember when though) and i'm thinking "shut the f up, goldie" many many times during the ppv's now. 
I thought the overall presentation/show was very well done.

Way way better commentary then strikeforce anyway.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Damn, not sure how guys are up in arms over the announcing... they were just "there" as a passive noise to me. 

It could've been 1^10 times worse.

Frank Shamrock could've been announcing.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Guys, Goldie is 10 times more annoying than Florian and Anik put together. We've just gotten used to him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Better than strikeforce really shouldn't be an acceptable standard.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I was too focused on the fights to care about the quality of the commentating. 

I did miss Joe and Goldie though.


----------



## madrappa (Dec 8, 2009)

who cares. i watch boxing in spanish. and speaking of that im not really fond of boxing commentating overall. rogan is probably my favorite commentator, but i didnt find the FX commentating un appealing as something that would turn people away. i do agree it wasnt very exciting but whatever

its about the fights


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

I never liked it mysle,d after seeing them on MMA Live and now this they are wasy more suitede to hosting scripted TV Shows i thought it was awful rom both of them tbh. Im not Ken Flo's biggest fan either so to have to hear him everytime from now on in will just make me hate him more.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Id like to try a Sciavello/Miletich combo. I think it could work. I didnt mind the commentary team at the FX show though.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I finally appreciate Rogan and Goldbergs work after that brutal commentating. Florian's alright cause he knows his shit the other guy though you can just tell is tripping out. I could tell he was nervous as hell. I hope this change isn't for good? 

Goldberg and Rogan crack me up I can tell there both high on something every event. I would really like to see the UFC bring in JR and The King but if that can't be done I'd settle for Goldberg and Rogan,Bas would be good too.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

People are giving them waaay too much heat over this... It was a little chaotic and boring at times, but come on - first time working together! Comparing them to Rogan and Goldie who have called fights together since UFC 37 (?) and are bound to have better chemestry


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

It wasn't the same without Joe and Goldie, seemed like I was watching a different organization. Hopefully this is a temporary thing???
With that said, I thought Anik and Florian did a decent job. Nothing against them, I just don't like changes.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

BobbyD said:


> It wasn't the same without Joe and Goldie, seemed like I was watching a different organization. Hopefully this is a temporary thing???
> With that said, I thought Anik and Florian did a decent job. Nothing against them, I just don't like changes.


Pretty sure it is just for the FX shows.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> People are giving them waaay too much heat over this... It was a little chaotic and boring at times, but come on - first time working together! Comparing them to Rogan and Goldie who have called fights together since UFC 37 (?) and are bound to have better chemestry


Heat? Is anyone calling for their heads?

I think people are just GIVING their opinion.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

unreasonable opinion.... no one can expect them to be as tight and have the experience Goldie and Rogan has. As I said, those two also sucked in the beginning.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

hellholming said:


> unreasonable opinion.... no one can expect them to be as tight and have the experience Goldie and Rogan has. As I said, those two also sucked in the beginning.


Unreasonable Opinion?

How? So no one can say they thought they were pretty off that night? The same people could say Joe and Goldie weren't as good when they started. It is all opinion. 

No one here is saying they can't improve. 

There is nothing unreasonable about saying you didn't the like the announcing.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

rebonecrusher said:


> I finally appreciate Rogan and Goldbergs work after that brutal commentating. Florian's alright cause he knows his shit the other guy though you can just tell is tripping out. I could tell he was nervous as hell. I hope this change isn't for good?
> 
> Goldberg and Rogan crack me up I can tell there both high on something every event. I would really like to see the UFC bring in JR and The King but if that can't be done I'd settle for Goldberg and Rogan,Bas would be good too.


Rogan said on one of his podcasts that he's never done the UFC high, but I'm sure he would get in a lot of trouble if he admitted to it. He said he did all the original fear factor episodes high...

Rogan got Joey Diaz tickets a while back, and Diaz popped acid at a PPV lol... they talked about it on Rogans podcast several times. I have a hard time believing Rogan didn't smoke some weed with him before they started.

Plus, he always has a pasty-faced look at the start, and stares at Goldie during their intros. I wish I had a gif right now.


----------



## fightfan76 (Sep 29, 2011)

madrappa said:


> who cares. i watch boxing in spanish. and speaking of that im not really fond of boxing commentating overall. rogan is probably my favorite commentator, but i didnt find the FX commentating un appealing as something that would turn people away. i do agree it wasnt very exciting but whatever
> 
> *its about the fights*


Exactly, I rarely even notice the commentary unless they say something stupid in which I may comment and immediately focus back on the fights.....

I guess I dont get it; how people over-analyze everything and how do they ever enjoy anything......


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> Pretty sure it is just for the FX shows.


If I remember correctly Anik will be calling the FX and FUEL cards as well as TUF... And Florian will probably be his partner now 

Give them a few events and they'll be good


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> If I remember correctly Anik will be calling the FX and FUEL cards as well as TUF... And Florian will probably be his partner now
> 
> Give them a few events and they'll be good


Kenny has had a few events. He won't ever be good because he has no personality and sounds like a robot.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Unreasonable Opinion?
> 
> How? So no one can say they thought they were pretty off that night? The same people could say Joe and Goldie weren't as good when they started. It is all opinion.
> 
> ...


yeah, well... what I meant was that it is unreasonable to expect them to announce at the same level as Goldie / Rogan. Which is what many expected judging by the replies here.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

osmium said:


> Kenny has had a few events. He won't ever be good because he has no personality and sounds like a robot.


I agree. Kenny is a good guy, but I'm not sold on him commentating.

When it comes to the color commentator for the minor shows, the UFC should put all their eggs in Frank Mir's basket. He is charismatic, well spoken and quite the character. He is also "legit" in the sense that he is a former heavyweight champion, and he knows a lot about the ground game in particular which is important.

I would love it if the UFC just threw him in there with Rogan and Goldie, the situation today is basically Rogan lecturing both the viewers and Goldie on what's going on. With Frank on board as another expert, you would have another strong personality giving his insight, and Rogans "bias" that a lot of fans seems to dislike wouldn't seem as deafening.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

They were perfectly fine to me in their first event together. It's extremely hard to develope rhythm and style right out of the gate. That takes time with any team. No team has ever come out of the gates running smooth. It takes time.

What I don't get though, is, shouldn't Kenny been interviewingt the guys after the fights? In this scenario, he has Rogan's job, and Rogan always goes into the cage after the match.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

luckbox said:


> I agree. Kenny is a good guy, but I'm not sold on him commentating.
> 
> When it comes to the color commentator for the minor shows, the UFC should put all their eggs in Frank Mir's basket. He is charismatic, well spoken and quite the character. He is also "legit" in the sense that he is a former heavyweight champion, and he knows a lot about the ground game in particular which is important.
> 
> I would love it if the UFC just threw him in there with Rogan and Goldie, the situation today is basically Rogan lecturing both the viewers and Goldie on what's going on. With Frank on board as another expert, you would have another strong personality giving his insight, and Rogans "bias" that a lot of fans seems to dislike wouldn't seem as deafening.


I like Frank, he doesn't sound like a robot. But, he's way too into himself for my liking. Every time he commentates it's like he's comparing himself to whoever they're watching.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Frank Mir's bias is about ten times worse than Joe Rogan's bias. Not only that but Frank Mir always talks about Frank Mir when Frank Mir has the chance to do so. Frank Mir likes to talk about Frank Mir so much that he finds a way to compare a 5'8 Brazilian muay thai guy with no ground game to Frank Mir just so he can talk about Frank Mir.

Still he's better than Florian.

Why not give Stephen Bonnar a chance? He's always well spoken and he knows the ground game.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Sciavello is ******* awful, he is just soooo over dramatic i can't stand him at all


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Jags said:


> Sciavello is ******* awful, he is just soooo over dramatic i can't stand him at all


He has good chemistry with Joe and is very knowledgeable in martial arts, I'd love to see Schiavello with Joe, and Bas like I mentioned before. But honestly I like Mike Goldberg, I don't know why, i just think he's a nice guy and a great sport, when he says something dumb you just shake your head and play it off as "Mike being Mike".


----------

